# Christmas pressie MP3 player for wife causing problems



## malagamad (Jan 14, 2007)

I am trying to set up an mp3 player (Wharfedale SLM01) and it recognises it as an audio player and then nothing. I have tried different USB ports, I have tried reseting the player. It doesn't show on my computer and when I go into device manager it just says 'audio device' and has a big yellow question mark, when I go into properties it says it has no driver and when I go to update driver it can't find one.

The tech support for wharfedale is shut at the moment and this is one of my wifes pressies, she is a technophobe at the best of times so I am setting it up for her. Never had this problem with any other mp3 players I've had.

Any help would be most welcome

using windows XP


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

It's almost surely a driver problem. Did it come with an install disk? If so, just place that in your cd tray and allow it to load whatever it wants. Then try again. If you've already done that, go to device manager and double click on the proper line (the one with the big yellow ?) then click the "Driver" tab. Then click "Update driver". It will start the install wizard [sic] and that's when you place the disk in the drive and let it run. If it didn't come with a driver disk, I'd take it back and ask the saleman to open another box and see if there's a disk in there. The Wharfedale site does not seem to have a driver download area so the only way to get it is off the disk. If the new one doesn't have a disk either, get your money back and buy a different brand.


----------



## Damo Wack (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm having exactly the same problem.
I've used my brother's laptop, which uses Vista and the MP3 works fine.

Have you had any luck in finding a updated driver or are you still struggling.

Wack.


----------



## Damo Wack (Dec 31, 2007)

Phone the Aros helpline. they in turn will give you another companies phone number who will send you out a new USB cable FOC as the current one is faulty. The new cable arrived within 2 days.:smile:


----------



## Damo Wack (Dec 31, 2007)

The Company is Inovix and the telephone number is 02077042598.


----------

